# Hurricane Ian Flood Claim Help



## Major Victory (Oct 25, 2018)

Would like some advise. 2018 Model 3 LR ( and 2022 M Y LR) completely submerged in storm surge last week. Towed by Tesla to service center last week. Service center messaging me to have car towed to another collision center in same city. Not sure why and they don't respond to that question. I am sure they are swamped perhaps literally but it is open for business confirmed.

Why would anyone other than Tesla be better at accessing, repairing or totaling a Tesla after flood damage?

also

Anyone with experience getting thru a car insurance claim for a flooded/submerged Tesla before with advise?

I need a car. There are no rentals available within 3 or more hours. Have not gotten any calls from auto adjuster after submitting claim 3 days ago. There is a near identical 2022 M3 LR ready locally. I would rather wait until Jan 2023 and potentially get the tax credit/reduction but I need a car today. Any thoughts? I presume they will total my 2018 but who knows when will get any money from them and how much? How do they value it? Kbb.com or autotrader?

The 2018 had FSD and acceleration boost and I presume there is no way to transfer those options from Tesla but will the auto insurance value those in my claim?

thanks for any help


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

So sorry you have to deal with this.



Major Victory said:


> Towed by Tesla to service center last week. Service center messaging me to have car towed to another collision center in same city. Not sure why and they don't respond to that question. I am sure they are swamped


Yeah, who knows why.

More importantly, what has your insurance company instructed? Are they counting on Tesla to provide the repair estimate? Or do they recommend taking it elsewhere?



Major Victory said:


> The 2018 had FSD and acceleration boost and I presume there is no way to transfer those options from Tesla but will the auto insurance value those in my claim?


No, nothing transfers. But if you show the receipt for Acceleration Boost to your insurance company, they should include that in your vehicle's valuation.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Unfortunately if you live in Florida, there will be long delays processing your insurance claim. There are literally a few million people filing claims exactly like yours, and both insurance companies and body shops (even if the cars are totaled, because they will be doing the estimating/totalling) will be overwhelmed for a few months processing all of them.

The only way you're going to get a car quickly right now in Florida is to either a) Make a deal with a Turo owner for a lengthy rental; or b) find a new or used Tesla already in inventory and buy one of those.

The value you get for your car is completely up to the insurance provider, there is no way to predict what they will pay. You will probably be in for a fight trying to get a reasonable value with so many cars being totaled.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I think that I would go with the bird in the bush adage. You can call, complain, wait, etc. And you will. But you can also do it with a car in the driveway 
And from what I read, there aren't any tax credits for Teslas next year


----------



## sced06 (3 mo ago)

good luck!!


----------



## Major Victory (Oct 25, 2018)

Update: Auto insurance had both cars towed directly to salvage because they were submerged in saltwater for hours. They still need to inspect/verify but told would get a call next week with an offer/options. 

Reserved the 2022 M3 LR demo with 400 miles at local dealership after they 'confirmed' zero damage. Not able to pick up until next Monday but will try for weekend as they are still not fully online literally.

Thank you for all whom provided feedback.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Major Victory said:


> Reserved the 2022 M3 LR demo with 400 miles at local dealership after they 'confirmed' zero damage. Not able to pick up until next Monday but will try for weekend as they are still not fully online literally.


Before taking delivery, pull the panel on the passenger side of the center console off a little bit (it uses clips) and look for water or a musty smell inside there. It's a good indicator of being in a flood, because it's very difficult to dry that space.


----------

